# Stone chip removal?



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

hi folks 

I have always been into keeping my cars proper clean with a good wax on it and what not one to look good and 2 to protect the paint.

I enjoyed doing it because of how rewarding it it when you turn a manky car into looking like a sheet of glass/mirror. i have been detailing my friends and my familys and my own cars for the past few years and i have been doing more and more for random people just through word of mouth and i have been doing alot of scratch removal and dent removal, but one thing that i am struggling to find out is the best way to remove stone chips. normally this wouldn't be a problem for folk in the city as they just get their paint code and nip into their local car detailing shop or halfords or whatever but i live up on the isle of skye where you have to pay extra for postage and shops open at 9 and close at half 4 to 5 and only open 5 days a week and the closest place is inverness at 280 mile round trip a bit far to go for just 1 product considering the price of fuel, now the second problem is people tend to come to the main town where i live and give me a call and ask them to do it their and then thats not a problem but it becomes a problem when they ask me to sort out the stone chips.

Basically what i am saying is their a stone chip removal tool that does all cars? because just now i am having to get their paint code and order a touch up pen specific to their car and it becomes a waste of money because i only ever use a wee bit of it.

thanks robaidh


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

If I understand your post correctly, you are looking for something that touches up stone chips regardless of the colour of paint?

Don't think such a thing exists.


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

Will-S said:


> If I understand your post correctly, you are looking for something that touches up stone chips regardless of the colour of paint?
> 
> Don't think such a thing exists.


yeh sorry about the confuseing essay but yes thats what i need


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Go through bilthamber.com
They have a lot of products to deal with things like that.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I suppose first thing first, you cant remove stone chips. You have to repair them as they are chips, not blemishes. Material is actually missing so must be repaced, and you cant put red paint repair on a black car. Good luck with finding a kit that does this, as it it doesnt exist. 

You will need to colour match to repair stone chips which will either mean factory kits or you own blend so start buying paint. Alternatively you can buy some base colours, i.e blue, red, green, black, white, mix with a bit of lacquer and touch in what will be a sh1t dab of off colour paint. 

If this was doable , someone would have done it. No short cuts here. Either protect with a touch of clear coat or I dont really understand why you dont just charge the cost of the paint supply and touch in to the customer. It works the same on mainland england as the channel isles. 

If a customer here asks for chip touch ins I order a kit, bill it to them along with the work and give them the kit to keep.


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

Porkypig said:


> I suppose first thing first, you cant remove stone chips. You have to repair them as they are chips, not blemishes. Material is actually missing so must be repaced, and you cant put red paint repair on a black car. Good luck with finding a kit that does this, as it it doesnt exist.
> 
> You will need to colour match to repair stone chips which will either mean factory kits or you own blend so start buying paint. Alternatively you can buy some base colours, i.e blue, red, green, black, white, mix with a bit of lacquer and touch in what will be a sh1t dab of off colour paint.
> 
> ...


hi i am well aware what a chip is. i was just curriouse if their was some sort of product that could fill it in with like u said base colours such as red, gree, blue etc.... the problem up here is the time it takes to arrive and people dont understand how long a full detail can take they just want it done while the go do their weekly shop hence why i was wondering if their was some sort of quick fix apart from getting the exact touch up kit thanks robaidh


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Another take then dude is to decide how fussy they are going to be. If an exact colour match is required then a colour matching kit is going ot be needed. Otherwise, you could stock yourself up with a black, white, silver, blue, red, green etc and a clear coat and if the chip isn't to big and they aren't too fussy, use the closest match to touch in, even blending a bit of silver with black to get a darker grey etc. 

You can but colour kits but they are expensive and you might never use most of them.

Unfortunately I don'y know of a one kit fits all, unless it is just clear coat to stop the rot spreading in the chip.


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

Porkypig said:


> Another take then dude is to decide how fussy they are going to be. If an exact colour match is required then a colour matching kit is going ot be needed. Otherwise, you could stock yourself up with a black, white, silver, blue, red, green etc and a clear coat and if the chip isn't to big and they aren't too fussy, use the closest match to touch in, even blending a bit of silver with black to get a darker grey etc.
> 
> You can but colour kits but they are expensive and you might never use most of them.
> 
> Unfortunately I don'y know of a one kit fits all, unless it is just clear coat to stop the rot spreading in the chip.


okay yeh maybe thats a good idea the majority of people arnt to fussed what if i put on like u said and then used supper resin pollish to cut it down a little then put t-cut over it and polished it up and waxed it, i know alot of peopl on here dont like t-cut but its just a quick fix for most people. thanks


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

What's wrong with using T-cut ?

Or rather what to others to that it won't...


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

craigo-craigy said:


> What's wrong with using T-cut ?
> 
> Or rather what to others to that it won't...


nothing i like it ive just been told its a pretty amature thing to use? but it dont stop me anyway haha


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

what about this? is this just a clear coat or what?

http://direct.asda.com/Scratch-Remover-Pen/001027811,default,pd.html


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Robaidh said:


> nothing i like it ive just been told its a pretty amature thing to use? but it dont stop me anyway haha


Are you applying the cutting by hand ?


----------

